# Why it isnt feasabe to sell just 1 transfer



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. I've had several customers who recently have asked if we can print just 1 transfer of their design
and they offered to pay for one of the pieces of it at our 6pc price
which as most experienced people in our business know that doesn't begin to cover the costs

Here is my typical answer to that customer who asks to pay for 1 print at the 6pc price...

Hi. Sorry we cannot do that...the screen we use alone costs us around 10.00 as it needs to be coated and then we have to pay our
employee to print and burn your design onto the screen and also there is the cost for the printer we pay to print it and the time to put 1 screen on and put ink in and then take the ink out...then reclaim the screen and then recoat it so that we can use it
for another order.......all that we figure costs us a minimum of around 25 - 30.00 which is much more than the $ you want to pay for 1 sheet.... that's why we do a minimum of 6sheets that first sheet costs us around 30.00 but that next sheet costs us pennies its that first sheet that your paying the majority of your monies towards.... so the price for a 1color 6sheet minimum that we charge we figure a profit of around 10.00 which I feel is reasonable for both of us doing business together

Im just ranting I guess, but this is really for the newbies out there who just might think about trying
to order that one sheet for testing/quality purposes before ordering....which is why we and most transfer
companies will send sample packages from previous runs we did so the potential customer can test those.


----------



## dcren21 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you. This was a great post, and really broke down the explanation.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

When people ask me why they pay a set up fee for reorders I sometimes tell them that if they didn't, what would stop them from ordering one shirt at a time?


----------



## ParkdaleSupplies (Oct 31, 2015)

How do the customers react this response?


----------

